# Outlook 2003- Absender ändern verschiedene Wege ...



## exitboy (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich beschreibe Euch ersteinmal, was meine Grundgedanken waren ... vielleicht ist ja hier schon was falsch ...

also ich habe mehrere Domains, mehrere Projekte, bei denen ich verschiedene Emailadressen benötige (Info@; Privat@; Bestellung@; ...). Nun möchte ich mit Outlook auch von der jeweiligen Hauptdomain auf die verschiedenen Projektanfragen antworten, aber auch so dass meine Absenderadresse - diese ist, die meine Kunden angeschrieben haben.

Klingt easy ... also brauch ich nur immer verschiedene Absender ...

nur wie setzt man das sinnvoll um ... hatte bisher 2 Benutzerprofile, zwischen denen ich immer hin und her schalten musste ---> nicht sehr komfortabel, wenn ich Outlook immer beenden muss.

Nun bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, den Posteingang, worüber ich alle Emailkonten aller Projekte laufen lasse, als Sammelzentrale zu nehmen und über regeln in Unterordner diese sortieren zu lassen.

Doch auch hier klappt das mit den Absenderadressänderungen unter Outlook nicht so wie es woll. Wenn ich zum Beispiel: Senden über Domain1 ... auswähle (bei neuer Email verfasse oben in der Menubar unter [Konten] zu finden) ... sendet er mal mit meiner Domain richtig, mal aber dann doch wieder mit ner anderne ... hab das schema hier noch nicht wirklich durchschaut.

Dann soll es wie ich gelesen habe, die Möglickeit geben einen VON Button beim Emailschreiben anzeigen zu lassen. Wäre ja ok, wenn es klappen würde [doch ich finde keine Stelle wo ich das einstellen könnte - bei Office 2000 ging das noch oben über Ansicht] ... doch es geht bestimmt noch komfortabler. Dass kann doch nicht so umständlich sein...


Wie löst Ihr dieses Problem. Vielen Dank für jeden Versuch mir zu helfen.


----------



## exitboy (21. Oktober 2005)

es muss doch irgendjemanden geben, der weiß wie man die Mailabsender richtig ändert? Ansonsten muss ich wohl doch irgendwie mit nem Disassembler das ganze vor dem Absenden ändern ... wenn das überhaupt so geht ... wäre nur für mich jetzt ne schneller Lösungsvorschlag. Ob das so einfach zu realisieren ist - glaube ich nicht.


----------



## gorim (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann Dir nur erklären wie das bei mir funktioniert mit meiner gmx oder web.de Adresse. Wenn ich eine neue email schreibe habe ich in der Menüleiste einen Button Konten. Dort sind alle email-Konten aufgeführt, die ich definiert habe. Bevor ich die email wegschicke, wähle ich das entsprechende Konto aus. Das funktioniert bei mir immer.

Bei mir ist das "Von"-Feld unter Ansicht vorhanden. Das funktioniert bei mir auch. Allerdings habe ich zwei Profile definiert, mit und ohne Exchange-Server. Die erste Methode benutze ich ohne Server, die zweite mit Server. 

Kommt jetzt drauf an, ob Du mit einem Exchange-Server verbunden bist. Da kann es natürlich sein, dass der Server etwas mit Deinen Absenderadressen anstellt.


bis dann
gorim


----------

